
Spotify halved build times with just one script - tmpz
https://labs.spotify.com/2019/10/23/when-in-rome-how-spotify-halved-build-times-with-just-one-script/
======
Konnstann
Although the impact is incredibly minor, I'm sure consistently removing
features also helps with build times.

~~~
mostlysimilar
Why do they do this? It seems every update the Spotify client becomes less and
less useful.

~~~
Konnstann
Money, most likely. Removing or obfuscating user choice allows them to push
you towards content that they curate themselves, presumably to pay fewer
royalties or something similar. I kind of ignored it until they started
removing dislike options, at some point not even having hulu bundled will stop
me from switching to a competitor.

~~~
armatav
or, you know, maintenance cost in hours/developer.

------
madprops
All I could think of is, Rust already does this properly. It doesn't recompile
libraries every time. It compiles them once, or again if the compiler is
upgraded.

~~~
jdashg
Cargo has the tools to do this properly, but in practice it's still a bit of a
mess. Firefox was building half a dozen barely-different versions of libraries
from different dependency chains, though someone eventually deduped most of
these by hand.

Additionally, the Rust community has a propensity (from what I've seen) to
ship dependencies on v0.x.y libraries. I mean, just look at the version
numbers on [https://crates.io/](https://crates.io/)! Below v1.0.0, otherwise-
minor sem-ver updates are breaking, and can't be de-duplicated. (0.6 is
breaking from 0.5, though Cargo does allow 0.6.1 from 0.6.0 upgrades)

